# nissan s14a bad ass edition



## Mojje (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there here is some pics from my s14a i have built for this years, putting out 600 whp and 800nm of fun


----------



## Mojje (Oct 12, 2010)

and im aiming for 4 digits hp 2011 season just for the fun of it,


----------



## Mojje (Oct 12, 2010)

here is an update of the new block and some other nice things im gonna do this winter
here is my brand new 300 gearbox with the new updated gearkit and updated syncros
im gonna bulid so its stands up for the hp i have atm , and im also do a dynopull @1000hp






new rods spec 1200hk




some more things i gonna do im gonna bulid an intire new watersystem i will update more when im started with it



a "NEW" sajo milling machine with iso50 kona WERY stabil and can take big parts,here im just gonna start putting in big arp:s studs 




here im done with it,fat arp:s and steel helicoils in the block for xtra holding
you can also see my work with the block for new steel sleeves 



diff on my new big arp:s vs the one you can get in kits



block ready for sleeves



done



the block is finnish with arps and sleeves, now im gonna stressbore it and grind it,and then its time to paint and fix the looks of the block,
and after that i start with my water system





and here is my car atm with old engine 700hp but now im gonna make a 1000hp pull


anyway the car it put out 600whp and 800nm of fun atm , but winter season is comming over here so i have allready started to upgrade som parts for next years fun,

Cheers lads.







more info to come, sorry for my bad english but i bet its better then your swedish


----------

